# Python 2.5

## emitrax

Ho appena fatto l'aggiornamento a python 2.5 ed eseguito python-updater, ma ottengo il seguente errore.

```
 * Can't determine any previous Python version(s).
```

Da premettere che ho soltanto la 2.5.1-r2 installata.

Qualche idea?

----------

## Luca89

Non dovevi disinstallare python-2.4 senza aver eseguito python-updater. Comunque prova così:

```
# python-updater --old-version 2.4
```

----------

## emitrax

Gia fatto, ed ho risolto la maggior parte ricompilando a mano.

```
xartime emitrax # python-updater -o 2.4

 * Starting Python Updater from 2.4 to 2.5 :

 * Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 ..

 * No packages needs to be remerged.

xartime emitrax # 

```

Qualche altre idea?

Grazie.

----------

## Ic3M4n

di sicuro è uno sbattimento ma potresti provare a vedere i file presenti nelle 3 directory in cui ricerca python-updater (le hai copiaincollate nel post precedente) e cercare di assegnarli ai singoli pacchetti con qfile.

----------

## emitrax

Non ho ben capito cosa intendi  :Smile: 

Comunque mi sono accorto che adesso è anche sparita la directory 2.4 di python.

```
xartime emitrax # ls -l /usr/bin/ | grep python

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          9 Oct 20 18:24 python -> python2.5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         17 Oct 20 18:24 python-config -> python-config-2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root       1418 Oct 20 18:23 python-config-2.5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          9 Oct 20 18:24 python2 -> python2.5

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root       3312 Oct 20 18:24 python2.5

```

Python-updater mi da sempre lo stesso errore.

----------

## Ic3M4n

```
Searching for packages with files in /usr/lib/python2.4 /usr/lib32/python2.4 /usr/lib64/python2.4 .. 
```

gli script di python vengono messi in queste dir (principalmente) che sono quelle che scansiona python-updater. esistono? contengono dei file? a che pacchetto appartengono?

----------

## emitrax

```
emitrax@xartime ~ $ ls -l /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/

total 4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   13 Nov 17  2006 pygtk.pth -> pygtk.pth-2.0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root   12 Nov 17  2006 pygtk.py -> pygtk.py-2.0

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 Oct 20 16:38 twisted

emitrax@xartime ~ $ 
```

I link ovviamente sono _broken_.

----------

## Luca89

Se non ti vuole ricompilare nulla allora dovresti essere a posto. Ci sono programmi che non ti funzionano?

----------

## emitrax

Piu che altro non riuscivo a compilare Gnome 2.20 , ma alla fine ho risolto.

Grazie per l'aiuto.

----------

